# Suggestions wanted for breed selection



## Smiles (Jul 8, 2012)

DW and I are retired from 9-to-5 jobs and have a small farm in rural Indiana.  Our livestock consists of two cows, 10 +/- chickens, six rabbits, eight beehives, and what farm would be without dogs and cats.  Both cows, four rabbits, and some chickens are grandchildren's 4H projects. I don't have much to do with the cows.

I'm getting some pressure to get into goats.  One of the kids wants full size Nubians and another wants three of those tiny dwarf or miniature goats.

I need help with a decision on what to get.  I have a 18'x10' tool shed that I converted into a goat barn with three stalls and a fenced 60'x24' goat yard.  The fence is only 42" high so I'm pretty sure a full size goat could jump easily.

I don't know much about goats but I have a feeling I'm going to learn .  Thanks.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Smiles said:
			
		

> DW and I are retired from 9-to-5 jobs and have a small farm in rural Indiana.  Our livestock consists of two cows, 10 +/- chickens, six rabbits, eight beehives, and what farm would be without dogs and cats.  Both cows, four rabbits, and some chickens are grandchildren's 4H projects. I don't have much to do with the cows.
> 
> I'm getting some pressure to get into goats.  One of the kids wants full size Nubians and another wants three of those tiny dwarf or miniature goats.
> 
> ...


Well, we're first time goat owners and we have 2 nigerians. Their pretty friendly, the wether not so much, and are hardy. The owners didnt vaccinate other then worm, so that might be it. I want a full size goat, but having dwarfs cna make it 10 times easier with half the things (like them escaping)

Best of luck !


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello!

I raise Nubians in Indiana.....
You're welcome to come meet our goats and see what you think....My website link / contact info is all right there under my name.  

<<<


----------



## Smiles (Jul 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hello!  I raise Nubians in Indiana.....  You're welcome to come meet our goats and see what you think....My website link / contact info is all right there under my name.  <<<


I can't find a link in your signature line.  Thanks for the invitation.  We may take a day to visit.


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 8, 2012)

At this point, I think a better question is what do you want the goats for? Show? Meat? Dairy? Pets?
My wife and I run a very small meat operation (about 12 goats - 1 Buck, 4 Mamas, rest for sale as meat or will go int the freezer) and an even smaller dairy operation (2 alpines and 1 saanen milking, and the babies are boer crosses going for meat). It's closer to being profitable than it was two years ago as we get a handle on how we are doing things.

We have had goats off and on for years, mostly as lawnmowers/pets. Three years ago we started taking it seriously. As pets, you want friendly goats, friendly from day 1!. Seeing/handling petting them is the only way you can figure this out. For us, dairy goats need to be the same way. MEat/production goats not so much, unless you are selling them as show goats (which we are not).

I am in central ohio, 60 minutes drive NE of columbus - likely too far from you, but if you are ever over this way let me know and you could stop in and see how we do things.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 8, 2012)

Smiles said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<<< Over there under my name and picture but here ya go....  http://rollfarms.com/ 
A link to the Nubian / Oberhasli page...which I just realized I really, really need to update.  

http://rollfarms.com/id31.html


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 8, 2012)

Smiles said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she means under 'Roll Farms' the name, where it says website

Here ---> http://www.rollfarms.com/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 8, 2012)

If the kids like showing and are involved in 4H, checking on what is shown at your local fair may help make a decision. Our fair only has a meat goat show, boer and boer cross.  But the county over has a breed show where kids can show any breed of goat.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 8, 2012)

Smiles said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure once you pay a visit at Roll Farms, all you'll want are Nubians and Boers!!! especially the spotted ones!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 8, 2012)

I think Nigerian Dwarf Goats are great for first timers. Going to meet Roll Farms would be a good thing to do. She knows alot about goats and livestock in general. Pretty much all meat goats are good and easy to take care of. LaManchas and Nubians are pretty easy and Nigerians are small and super easy. You know what? Most goats are pretty easy. The only issue with a bigger goat is it can be harder to handle and trim their feet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 8, 2012)

I love our Nigerians!  They are small enough to easily handle, don't take up much room, and are super cute.  They are very flashy in colors too so you can have lots of different rainbows running around the yard.  Where about in Indiana are you?  We are Laporte/ Porter County in the NW corner.  A lot of fairs are going on right now and for $5 you could walk around the goat barn and see how the different breeds compare side by side plus talk to owners about their goats.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I love our Nigerians!  They are small enough to easily handle, don't take up much room, and are super cute.  They are very flashy in colors too so you can have lots of different rainbows running around the yard.  Where about in Indiana are you?  We are Laporte/ Porter County in the NW corner.  A lot of fairs are going on right now and for $5 you could walk around the goat barn and see how the different breeds compare side by side plus talk to owners about their goats.


x2 Love my Nigies. They are so easy to handle, sweet & I really love that you get a huge surprise as far as color/pattern every time you breed them. It's really cool.  Also if you use them for milk their milk is higher in fat so more butter, cream & cheese for a smaller amount of milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the best thing you can do is go to the local county fairs and see the goats. Then get some farm names and make some farm visits. Starting with Roll would be great. I would highly suggest looking at all the breeds before you buy and really talk to the owners to see what breed would work out best for you. It is also important to decide why you want goats.


----------



## Smiles (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Roll Farms - I found your web address soon after I posted that I couldn't find it. DUH!

Luckily I live in an area where three 4-H fairs are pretty close.  I have hung out in the goat barns a few times over the past three years and I have talked to owners.  But I have to admit that my time was divided between chickens, rabbits, cows, pigs, and goats.  This year the grands are old enough to pretty much do their own thing at the fairs with their animals and I can spend more time with the goats.

We had a meeting of the minds two months ago and everyone is in agreement that we want the goats for milk.  We do not plan to go into anything like a commercial milk operation.  Just enough butter, cream, and cheese for two families.  Maybe, in the future, if we all like the goat experience we will look into goats for meat too.


----------



## PinkFox (Jul 18, 2012)

since your looking for suplying 2 families id go for full sized dairy goats...
i LOVE my nubian girls 

but another option would abe a "mini milker" (ie a mini nubian: nubian x nigerian (obviously multi generation required to get to actual "standard" but that might beanother option if you still cant decide between nigis and nubians)


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jul 22, 2012)

My husband began with Saneens for milk 20 odd years ago and loved them.  
We wanted to get into goats again when the kids were little so after ALOT of research we got pygmy goats. Yep pygmies for milk. They were easy for our daughters (at the time 4 and 7) to handle. The milk is considered some of the best nutritionally, even compared to other goat milk. And it is incredibly sweet and creamy milk. We are now on our third generation of pygmies for milk. The teets are SMALL and they only give  average about a quart a day.
Fantastic perosnalities. Of 16 goats only  had one with a ratty personality.
We recently got  toggenburgs. They are STRONG and big. MY 10yo has trouble handling them if they are in a hurry to get to the milking stantion!! But they have the sweetest personality in the world!! Never try to hurt are very gentle just big and strong.  Lovely goats. I'd love a couple more!! They give about 1 gallon of milk a day. Much stronger flavoured too, and less creamy. And they are on exactly the same diet as the pygmies. But still good.  They obviously eat more too! Big udders, big teets easy milkers!


----------

